# BERLIN BASS TOURNEY MONDAY SEPT 5TH 6:30 AM BONNER RD



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey anglers, the monday night milton gang are moving to Berlin on labor day. This event will start at 6:30 am -11:30 am. We will be off the lake before all the pleasure gang show up. Ramp will be Bonner rd. Cost is 30.00 per boat, if you never fished a monday night event at Milton, there is a 10.00 per man fee. Lets get together and have some fun on our day off. Info 330-760-4669 Brandon


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sounds fun. Might see you there


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Glad to have ya, come on out. Spread the word. one or two in a boat.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

NOTE to all. The 10.00 per man fee will be waived for this event only. Come on out. 30 bucks a boat.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome. Count us in!


----------

